# Where to live in the midlands



## Back to the UK (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I`m looking to move back to the UK and have been effectively priced out of moving back to London and the south east, therefore I have started to look around the midlands area for property. I`ve looked at Solihull and Sutton Coldfield in Birmingham, Earlsdon in Coventry, Knighton in Leicester and also Derby. Would just like to get peoples opinions on these areas as places to live, the crime levels of the areas and just the general feel of the places in general, also any other areas would be considered and any advice most welcome.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Back to the UK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I`m looking to move back to the UK and have been effectively priced out of moving back to London and the south east, therefore I have started to look around the midlands area for property. I`ve looked at Solihull and Sutton Coldfield in Birmingham, Earlsdon in Coventry, Knighton in Leicester and also Derby. Would just like to get peoples opinions on these areas as places to live, the crime levels of the areas and just the general feel of the places in general, also any other areas would be considered and any advice most welcome.




Hi Back to the UK and welcome to the forum!

I'm originally from Kent, South East England and understand the property values around that area....but really your post throws up a few questions in itself. For example, are you looking to rent or purchase? If so, what type of property are you looking for? Do you need to work - need to commute? Do you have children that need schools in the area? Not all areas of the South East are extortionate though....

However, although I'm not familiar personally with the Midlands area, we do have family based in Nuneaton (specifically Stockingford). They've moved around that area a couple of times until finally settling down and purchasing a larger house in that area. They say they are very happy there and have two young daughters in school in that area. The husband works in that area, and although the wife is "based" there with her work, it does take her all over the Midlands. The children are very active with after school activities as well - especially with them both working - and they do say that the activities appear to be very reasonable.

I see that you're originally located in Spain - there's a few on the forum in Spain who know that area particularly well...one I can think of is Stravinsky who knows Birmingham very well. 

Kind regards,
Tallulah.x


----------



## Back to the UK (Oct 3, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Back to the UK and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm originally from Kent, South East England and understand the property values around that area....but really your post throws up a few questions in itself. For example, are you looking to rent or purchase? If so, what type of property are you looking for? Do you need to work - need to commute? Do you have children that need schools in the area? Not all areas of the South East are extortionate though....
> 
> ...


Hi Tallulah and thanks for the response,

Well I`m a single person without children and looking to purchase and not rent and would have a budget of around 230.000-250.000 sterling and would be looking for a 3 bed semi with garage. Also as I don`t have a job to go back to, I am not tied down to looking in a certain area, which makes most areas viable. I would like to be near either a large or medium sized city as I kind of miss the UK urban lifestyle after years away, I know that the midlands has the urban requierements that I`m looking for and also the countryside is very close by as well.

I also looked at parts of Kent and know that coastal areas such as Folkestone and Broadstairs have well priced property but I kind of feel that they may well be too quiet for me (even though I don`t know them, so couldn`t say for certain) and too far from a sizeable city (London in this case)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Back to the UK said:


> Hi Tallulah and thanks for the response,
> 
> Well I`m a single person without children and looking to purchase and not rent and would have a budget of around 230.000-250.000 sterling and would be looking for a 3 bed semi with garage. Also as I don`t have a job to go back to, I am not tied down to looking in a certain area, which makes most areas viable. I would like to be near either a large or medium sized city as I kind of miss the UK urban lifestyle after years away, I know that the midlands has the urban requierements that I`m looking for and also the countryside is very close by as well.
> 
> I also looked at parts of Kent and know that coastal areas such as Folkestone and Broadstairs have well priced property but I kind of feel that they may well be too quiet for me (even though I don`t know them, so couldn`t say for certain) and too far from a sizeable city (London in this case)



Ah yes, know Folkestone and Broadstairs well....but you could also try further up on the commuter line - have you looked at Ashford/Maidstone etc heading up the M20 towards London - not only do you have motorway connections to London but those areas are well served by BR as well on the commuter line - especially with the high speed rail link taking off. Your price bracket should be no problem within those areas for what you are looking for. A good housing market site is Right Move dot co dot uk - gives current prices of properties as well as what they've sold for in previous years. You're still within those urban lifestyle areas as well - there's quite a bit going on - and the countryside/coastal areas are all within reasonable distances for a bit of R&R!! But yes, the Midlands area sounds good - I believe they've recently started rejuvenating large areas up there and they're becoming more and more attractive as locations to settle down in.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Back to the UK (Oct 3, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Ah yes, know Folkestone and Broadstairs well....but you could also try further up on the commuter line - have you looked at Ashford/Maidstone etc heading up the M20 towards London - not only do you have motorway connections to London but those areas are well served by BR as well on the commuter line - especially with the high speed rail link taking off. Your price bracket should be no problem within those areas for what you are looking for. A good housing market site is Right Move dot co dot uk - gives current prices of properties as well as what they've sold for in previous years. You're still within those urban lifestyle areas as well - there's quite a bit going on - and the countryside/coastal areas are all within reasonable distances for a bit of R&R!! But yes, the Midlands area sounds good - I believe they've recently started rejuvenating large areas up there and they're becoming more and more attractive as locations to settle down in.
> 
> Tallulah.x


Hahahaha yes I know Right Move really well, as I spend nearly all day on it but Thanks for the advice. Given that I am used to London and Surrey prices, I kind of thought inland Kent would be the same, so I overlooked it. I`ve just looked at Maidstone, as its a city I know a bit and was surprised that prices there are nowhere near as high as I expected them to be. I`v not looked at Tonbridge but imagine that its more expensive though. Also do you know Gravesend and Gillingham as I see prices there are good as well but I`ve heard they are not very nice?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Back to the UK said:


> Hahahaha yes I know Right Move really well, as I spend nearly all day on it but Thanks for the advice. Given that I am used to London and Surrey prices, I kind of thought inland Kent would be the same, so I overlooked it. I`ve just looked at Maidstone, as its a city I know a bit and was surprised that prices there are nowhere near as high as I expected them to be. I`v not looked at Tonbridge but imagine that its more expensive though. Also do you know Gravesend and Gillingham as I see prices there are good as well but I`ve heard they are not very nice?


Hmmm....yes, I think I've heard pretty much the same as you have regarding Gillingham and Gravesend - but not having spent a great deal of time in either, I'm unable to form an informed opinion!! I'm not really familiar with Tonbridge - it's been years since I visited the place, but it's a good area for commuting. And then of course Royal Tunbridge Wells....but your cash will not stretch as far....but I think now we're straying into the nice village areas around there and you were wanting more urban areas in the Midlands!! It must be difficult settling on an area. Are your family from that area? Have you thought about what you want to do upon your return to the UK? Or are you pretty much open minded as to wherever you end up? lane:

Tallulah.x


----------



## Back to the UK (Oct 3, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hmmm....yes, I think I've heard pretty much the same as you have regarding Gillingham and Gravesend - but not having spent a great deal of time in either, I'm unable to form an informed opinion!! I'm not really familiar with Tonbridge - it's been years since I visited the place, but it's a good area for commuting. And then of course Royal Tunbridge Wells....but your cash will not stretch as far....but I think now we're straying into the nice village areas around there and you were wanting more urban areas in the Midlands!! It must be difficult settling on an area. Are your family from that area? Have you thought about what you want to do upon your return to the UK? Or are you pretty much open minded as to wherever you end up? lane:
> 
> Tallulah.x


Most of my family and friends are based in the London area, which is why I didn`t want to go any further north than the midlands but in general I am pretty open to most areas, I suppose my only concern like most is to find somewhere that has low crime and adequate transportation links. Admittedly I do like the sound of Maidstone as it has low crime and also has good transport links, it maybe an alternative to going to the midlands where a lot of my research as been done on.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Back to the UK said:


> Most of my family and friends are based in the London area, which is why I didn`t want to go any further north than the midlands but in general I am pretty open to most areas, I suppose my only concern like most is to find somewhere that has low crime and adequate transportation links. Admittedly I do like the sound of Maidstone as it has low crime and also has good transport links, it maybe an alternative to going to the midlands where a lot of my research as been done on.



There are some very nice areas around Maidstone - especially around Bearsted and East/West Malling....but if I may, may I suggest that you avoid Tovil and Snodland? Never heard anything good about them. 

Good luck!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Back to the UK (Oct 3, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> There are some very nice areas around Maidstone - especially around Bearsted and East/West Malling....but if I may, may I suggest that you avoid Tovil and Snodland? Never heard anything good about them.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Actually I do know the Malling towns and talking about the south coast I have also been looking at Worthing in sussex and with it being close to Brighton maybe it another option as well.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 2, 2009)

Solihulls very nice - have you thought about Nuneaton in that area?


----------



## Back to the UK (Oct 3, 2009)

Kaiser said:


> Solihulls very nice - have you thought about Nuneaton in that area?


I know the Nuneaton area is well placed in regards to being near either Coventry and not too far from Birmingham either and have been looking at property there which seems well priced.


----------

